# best prank ever!



## idolomantis (Aug 15, 2008)

ok so big cousin was in college with all roomates and stuff. and he,s kind of an idiot... XD i fgot 3 cans of butter.. and you what he did with that?

he just spread the butter all over the corridoors from the appartments.. LMFAO when everyone woke up they slip n slide trough the building

:lol: i really needed to try this once B) ha ha. so what i did was buttering the floor of the bathroom as i know my family go the bath room every morning.. i just need to wait for the screams now B) B) i also place baby pwder in the fohn a few weeks ago.. you kinda get the ghost effect then :lol: you also neeed to try the fake skull in bed prank.. lovely.

did you pulle any hilarious pranks. put em here B)


----------



## The_Asa (Aug 15, 2008)

Shampoo a blond haired person when they are sleeping, and the next morning their hair will be multicolored


----------



## idolomantis (Aug 15, 2008)

The_Asa said:


> Shampoo a blond haired person when they are sleeping, and the next morning their hair will be multicolored


ok on my list. how about hairpaint to make him/her a clown?


----------



## The_Asa (Aug 15, 2008)

Yeah, neon hair spray is awesome too


----------



## idolomantis (Aug 15, 2008)

i used to love this one

all you need is a very very small stone or other object.

now get to a locked door or locker.

place the object deep into the lock.

it cant get out and the key cant get in  

and there is omeone standing with a locker that wont open. imagen standing there with heavy books..

you can also do this to an unlocked door, can not get locked anymore  

when you ar good with a paperclip or other metal object, you can also bend the metal in the lock

the smallest chance will cous that no key cn be put in it  

putting glue in it is also funny. key is stuck then  

chewing gum is just way to numb.

if you are able to steal someones locker key you ill his/her locker with naughty pictures &gt;  when the locker is opened...

well that is going to be an embarrasing happening... i use that one on hated people tho.

buttering the toilets is also fantastic, i go stand there and wait untill someone slips  

placing a big heap of chewing gum in the sink is great.. wet floor alarm, same effect. ad some fake blood for screams.

anyway.. these are a few of my tricks to make school fun


----------



## The_Asa (Aug 15, 2008)

There was some guy who sprayed adhesive all over the toilet seats in a Wal Mart. The person stuck to the toilet seat sued Wal Mart


----------



## idolomantis (Aug 15, 2008)

when lessons go to "boring" subject i ask if i may goe to the toilett.. then i quick strike my victms locker and noone sees it  

this is the way to mess up in the computer room:

wait untill someone goes away for the toilet, then go to his computer and go there to a "wrong" site. set the computer on sleep.

when comming back you will notice the face he pulls when watching the screen  

how to create a riot: just trow a coin somewhere in the classroom and see the chaos


----------



## ABbuggin (Aug 15, 2008)

The_Asa said:


> There was some guy who sprayed adhesive all over the toilet seats in a Wal Mart. The person stuck to the toilet seat sued Wal Mart


lmao! :lol:


----------



## acerbity (Aug 16, 2008)

Destroying locks isn't a prank, it's vandalism...


----------



## idolomantis (Aug 16, 2008)

acerbity said:


> Destroying locks isn't a prank, it's vandalism...


some people call destroying some1,s car a prank, THAT is vanalism i mean the litlle objects are easy removeable by using a toothpick.


----------



## TylerFerretLord (Aug 16, 2008)

Assuming the people can even figure out what the heck is keeping their lock from working.  

A good prank is to get four chickens, put the numbers 1, 2, 3, and 6 on them and let them loose. People will go crazy looking for 4 and 5.


----------



## The_Asa (Aug 16, 2008)

Some of Idolomantis pranks go a little too far I'd say...


----------



## idolomantis (Aug 16, 2008)

The_Asa said:


> Some of Idolomantis pranks go a little too far I'd say...


i only use them on bullies.


----------



## darkspeed (Aug 16, 2008)

TylerFerretLord said:


> Assuming the people can even figure out what the heck is keeping their lock from working.  A good prank is to get four chickens, put the numbers 1, 2, 3, and 6 on them and let them loose. People will go crazy looking for 4 and 5.


 :lol: LMFAO!!


----------



## collinchang635 (Aug 18, 2008)

My brother and I love to do this at beaches.

First you have to dig downwards then after you're pretty deep, start digging sideways. (not near the surface) Then, cover the part that you dug downwards.

After that, you have a hole underground. If people step on the surface of the 'hole', it will collapse and the victim's foot or leg ( depending on how deep you dug the hole) will go into the 'hole and you can see people on the beach tripping and falling.


----------



## idolomantis (Aug 18, 2008)

gotta try that some time  

another of mine: i have a freddie kreuger costume, and i go walk in the late evening trough the neighbourhood  

oh and this one is for every age:

alien attack!

take a large balloon or small weather balloon and glue alot of those glow in the dark sticks on it

the balloon must be dark colored. then: fill it with helium.

attach a 100ft fishingline to let it float high in the air at night or late evening at somekind of even with much people :lol: 

watch them point and stare


----------



## collinchang635 (Aug 18, 2008)

idolomantis said:


> gotta try that some time  another of mine: i have a freddie kreuger costume, and i go walk in the late evening trough the neighbourhood
> 
> oh and this one is for every age:
> 
> ...


Heh heh. Did it come out in the newspaper the next day about a UFO in the sky?  :lol:


----------



## idolomantis (Aug 18, 2008)

the very local one yes :lol:


----------



## idolomantis (Aug 18, 2008)

oh and this: put baby powder or meal in a fhon. hide a camera (or yourself) and enjoy


----------



## collinchang635 (Aug 18, 2008)

idolomantis said:


> oh and this: put baby powder or meal in a fhon. hide a camera (or yourself) and enjoy


Oooo... I'm going to try that.


----------



## idolomantis (Aug 18, 2008)

I Like Mantis said:


> Oooo... I'm going to try that.


i,m not in for the consequenses..


----------



## TylerFerretLord (Aug 18, 2008)

Put talcum powder in a balloon and inflate, then tell someone to pop it.

You can also put some in the fans of a car, so that when the heat/air is put on it blows out a cloud.

Something really mean is to put vinegar or salt in water and make ice cubes with it.


----------



## idolomantis (Aug 18, 2008)

TylerFerretLord said:


> Put talcum powder in a balloon and inflate, then tell someone to pop it.You can also put some in the fans of a car, so that when the heat/air is put on it blows out a cloud.
> 
> Something really mean is to put vinegar or salt in water and make ice cubes with it.


going to try all B)


----------

